# Delta 767-300ER Transatlantic....inseat entertainment systems?



## hibbeln (Jun 17, 2008)

I know there are some airplane experts out there.......this airplane LOOKS like it has the inseat entertainment systems in COACH (video screen in the back of the seat, movies on demand...) but it never comes out and actually says that it does on the website.
Can anyone help me in confirming this???
This is for a transatlantic flight from JFK to Athens, Greece.
Travelling with a teen & tween, this is crucial information!


----------



## Dollie (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't answer your question but we just flew back from Vegas on a Delta plane that had inseat entertainment systems in coach.  It was not free, they were charging for the movies and games (the system had a slot below the screen where you inserted a credit card to pay).


----------



## bnoble (Jun 18, 2008)

Seatguru says:

http://www.seatguru.com/airlines/Delta_Airlines/Delta_Airlines_Boeing_767-300_I.php


> BusinessElite has in-seat personal video with eight video channels, classic arcade games, and Airshow. Economy class has a video projector at the front of the section along with additional video monitors throughout the cabin. Movies are played on flights longer than four hours. In economy class, you'll need the special double prong headphone adapter to use your own headphones.
> 
> Delta is gradually replacing the overhead CRT monitors and projectors with overhead- and bulkhead-mounted LCD screens.


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 18, 2008)

It's still on vague side, even at SeatGuru, but sounds like they probably DON'T have inseat entertainment in coach.  Ugh.....After flying NWA to Europe, I can't imagine a long flight without the personal entertainment in the seats.

Has anyone flown Delta to Europe in coach lately?  Do you remember how the movies were shown?


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Jun 18, 2008)

*buy the kids a portable DVD player each!*



hibbeln said:


> It's still on vague side, even at SeatGuru, but sounds like they probably DON'T have inseat entertainment in coach.  Ugh.....After flying NWA to Europe, I can't imagine a long flight without the personal entertainment in the seats.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> we'd always flown transatlantic on Virgin or UA, with the seat-back on-demand systems, until one year the plane did not have it (no warning on website etc, we asked when on-board and they said it was just an older plane not yet fitted with the system) - they showed movies unsuitable for kids on the overhead screen (not 'adult' but not entertaining for little kids).  The next year we booked on CO, and used the saving we made on the ticket pricess to buy the kids' DVD players as Xmas presents.  Now the players go everywhere with us - even in the car or on short flights, and they get used at home to play music CDs, and we can hook the PS2 up to them as well.
> ...


----------



## danb (Jun 18, 2008)

*Inseat entertainment*

I flew Delta from JFK to Sweden and back, the long distance leg had in-flight systems for everyone. I was in coach and had movies and some tv shows as well as MTV type of entertainment.


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, I booked the flights on Delta (it was the only one that would let me make my connection to the islands the same day), so my fingers are crossed so that we will have inseat entertainment!

We travel so light, I can't bear the thought of packing DVD players.  The one we have is very small, but my kids are at the point where they often even leave their Nintendo DS/PSP at home for flights for lack of desire to carry them around.  Usually just books and pens/paper and a deck of cards and a small travel scrabble game.

Interesting glitch (not really, but...) when trying to purchase the 5 tickets online, the Delta website kept rejecting it.  Never got a confirmation number or anything.  Looked like I had no tickets.  IN reality, Delta had me buying 24 tickets for over $27,000!  Oooops, that kind of exceeded my limit.  So that took the better part of a day to get cleared up.....and in the end I still didn't have my tickets!  So I waited until the next day and finally got the darn things bought (just 5 this time).


----------



## KevJan (Jun 22, 2008)

When we flew from SLC to DCA a few weeks ago we were on a Delta Flight, I believe it was the plane you are referring to, and it had the entertainment for each individual seat.  The games were free, but if you wanted to watch a movie you had to use the slot below with a credit card.


----------



## KevJan (Jun 22, 2008)

Forgot to mention that were in Coach class.  You also needed headphones from home or else the $2 charge.  I'm sure that if you are in first class it would all be free.  Might be free for a transatlantic flight?


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 22, 2008)

We're flying coach.  Hopefully it will be free!  But even if it cost some $$$ (comparable to a movie rental) it will STILL be worth it to keep the teen & tween busy (but don't tell the airline industry that I said that!!!).


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 22, 2008)

We flew that same route (JFK ATH) in November. There were overhead screens, some were LCD and a large projected image in the forward bulkhead. Headphones are free on international flights, and you can take them with you. If you have your own, it will require the 2-prong adapter which comes with the free headsets. Seems to me there was one movie eastbound and 2 coming back.

Jim Ricks


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 23, 2008)

Aw poop!  What a bummer.  My kids will be SO disappointed.  I think they like flying internationally just so they can sit and watch movies they picked.

Hopefully (??!) by the time we fly next April they will have updated those planes?!?!


----------

